# New Here... Hello!



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to say “Hi” to everyone on the forums.

I might be moving to Dubai in September 2010. I have a job interview at the month, teaching in a school in Dubai.

I just wonder… what is it like out there? I have bought books, read about it on the forums, spoken to my friend’s sister (who lives out there). But what is it really like?

For example, lets say you were going out to a middle of the road restaurant – how much would this cost? Do you need to drive out there? (As I do not! But I can try and learn if needed!)

What is the ex-pat community like out there?

Many thanks and I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Pooly


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Restaurants are pretty much on a par with the UK, fast food is about the same, the chain restaurants like Frankie & Bennies, TGI Fridays, Chiquitos, etc, are about the same. It only really varies when you get into the high end stuff.

You don't need to drive, but it certainly helps. You'd probably want to live somewhere that's close to a metro station or a bus route that can get you to work easily. If you know the location of the school, we can advise you on that. For getting around the malls, etc, taxis are cheap enough, far cheaper than anything in the UK and are all metered so no problems with being scammed. Dubai's not really a place for inexperienced/nervous drivers as other motorists tend to be quite unforgiving.


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for your reply.

The school in question is DESS. I have an interview in the UK this month.

I have tracked it down on the map - I know it is by a park of some sort, I think its Creek Park?

I am not sure of the salary yet, I will find that out during the interview. I know I get annual air fares back to the UK, a one bedroom apartment, medical ins, end of year grat etc. What would the 'average' salary be? For example, I want to be able to save a little, enjoy some nights out/dinner/cinema etc. I have also been searching the forums, I know that the Internet is expensive...

Thanks again for your advice.

J


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

As a UK trained teacher you shouldn't accept less than what you would take home in the UK. Some schools may offer quite a lot more. Genreally, the money you save is the money you would otherwise spend on accommodation.


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeppers, I will be ensuring that!

Thank you very much for your replies so far.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You said you don't drive, one piece of advice would be to take and pass your test in the UK before coming to the UAE.

It would be easier for you to then transfer your licence


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there I've got an interview this month with DESS too! What position are you going for? Where's your interview?


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey there!

Am heading to York and its for the Assistant Head Teacher. How about yourself?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

sep 2010 is tooooooo far. Hopefully i wont be here. Plant a tree for me pooly


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

Of course I will... do you have somwhere in mind??


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

That's great! I'm going for a year 6 literacy teacher position and my husband is going for a KS2 teaching position. Both interviews are also in York. Lets keep fingers crossed the weather lifts by next week as we are driving up there from Kent and it doesn't look too promising at the moment. Where are you heading from?


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

Good Luck!.... I just sent you a PM.

I am getting the train from Liverpool. I hope the snow lifts too!

Pooly


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't access PM's at moment as problem with activation. Sent techies an email to try and solve it. I wish you all the best of luck too. Our interviews are PM maybe we will see you there?


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is in the morning! I will hopefully see you there.... or at school in sept


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

pooly said:


> Mine is in the morning! I will hopefully see you there.... or at school in sept


You're up first then - Put in a good word for us! 
Either that or make space in your suitcase for some human smuggling. lane:


----------



## pooly (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol I will!

I am sure you are going to be great! Are you off school at the moment? I have been off since Wednesday and should be going back on Monday! 

Pooly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jamin said:


> I can't access PM's at moment as problem with activation. Sent techies an email to try and solve it. I wish you all the best of luck too. Our interviews are PM maybe we will see you there?


If you are referring to PMs on this forum, then the facilty is only activated after you have made five genuine posts.

-


----------

